# Beautiful tables and benches made from reclaimed wood.



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

If you haven't seen this before I thought some of you might like it.

http://www.dump.com/reclaimedwood/


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

pure garbage


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> pure garbage


That's cool. It's not for everyone.

Should we start a petition?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaay too many man hrs.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow that guy is a true crafstman


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nothing like reclaimed wood, it has a vintage historic look...very desirable.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Skill.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

gigem87 said:


> pure garbage


Glad you recognize your post for what it is.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

I am not going to go as far as gigm87, but that is an exercise in machining skill, not craftsmanship. The same effort could have produced a superior industrial design incorporating construction details that conform to the movement of the wood.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he should have gone to Home Depot or Lowes to get his wood as it would have been faster but the wood for the legs is nice.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice, He has one nice shop also.


----------

